# West Coast Favorite



## captcadillac (Dec 26, 2011)

My sister in law gave me this beautiful S.F. soda for Christmas. She received a deeper cobalt one from a friend/dealer in No. Cal. 
 Its my only West Coats soda in my collection (wait a minute, I forgot I have an early Babb,so its my second one)
 Its never been in the ground. Just love the style of the bottle.
 CaptCadillac


----------



## captcadillac (Dec 26, 2011)

Here is the back


----------



## captcadillac (Dec 26, 2011)

The lip area


----------



## captcadillac (Dec 26, 2011)

The base. I think these come only in a smooth base.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Dec 26, 2011)

That is _cool_! What a unique shape. I've seen those online before, what a nice addition!


----------



## Penn Digger (Dec 28, 2011)

You poor gift receiver!

 PD


----------



## captcadillac (Dec 29, 2011)

What a bummer to have received such a nice bottle!
 These come in shades of cobalt, green and aqua. There is a blob top example which I think is a little more uncommon than this one.
 I saw a display at a show (Reno?) of these and there were about 10 to 15 different examples in various shades and tops.
 Recently on ebay an aqua one went for over $300.00 I was surprised that it went for that much. Are the aquas more valuable?
 CaptCadillac


----------



## Dabeel (Dec 29, 2011)

Hey Captain,
 Doug here in Oakland, CA to let you know that the variant you have so wonderfully received fall in the $150.00 to 200.00 range.(previous auction prices)
 The aqua one with a blob top can go $300-$400 because it is rarer. If you find a green one in the same style as yours you are looking at 1,000 +.

 Great gift by the way, I still don't have one in my collection yet.

 Hope this helps,
 Doug


----------



## captcadillac (Dec 29, 2011)

Hey Doug,
 Thank you for the information on the bottles. My brother and I dug two green ones over twenty years ago in Napa county. Also, my neighbor 
 dug an aqua blob top in the same area. All turned out really well as far as condition.
 I gave my green one to a friend because he had about 5 examples of this bottle. I collect mainly Eastern & Southern sodas, so I thought he would like the green one.
 I had no idea that they were worth that much.
 CaptCadillac


----------



## Lordbud (Jan 4, 2012)

Beautiful example almost royal blue. I bowed out of the local soda collecting once they went past $40-50 apiece. Now I have to pick and choose carefully according to budget with perhaps one or two expensive bottles per year, if that.


----------



## WonGan (Jan 4, 2012)

I am primarily a digger,but that I would buy!


----------



## beendiggin (Jan 4, 2012)

Never seen that style before...both the base and the top are unique.  Very nice example.


----------



## captcadillac (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for your compliments on the bottle. I love the shape and color.
 I do remember when the prices averaged about $50.00 to $100.00 for a good soda or mineral water. It seems like they went a little berserk 
 around 2004-2006 and then went down. These days the more desirable ones have seem to be going back up in price.
 I wish I could still be digging for bottles, but age has a way of making it so your activities change. So been diggin hope that you can enjoy digging for bottles for a long time, its a lot of fun. 
 CaptCadillac


----------



## Dabeel (Jan 6, 2012)

Hey Welcome back Jason(Lordbud) haven't seen you on here in a while!


 Happy New Year,
 Doug


----------



## GACDIG (Jan 12, 2012)

In Deed a very odd shape and style bottle. Did it close with a cork?? Love it.
 gac


----------



## andy volkerts (Jan 12, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  captcadillac
> 
> The lip area


 There was one at the Auburn Ca show a few yrs back, and it had a Hutter style stopper on it, not sure if it was stock to the bottle as the seller didnt have any history on the bottle


----------



## captcadillac (Jan 12, 2012)

My sister in law bought this one from a digger/collector out of the S.F. area. I think she bought it some years back because I seem to remember it while visiting my brother back in 2005.
 She told me that he had found in it in some rafters underneath a house. He just washed out with a brush. It definitely hasn't been tumbled  and it needs a little more washing with a brush on the inside.
 I remember the Auburn show as one of the shows to go to back in the 90's. I went with my older brother and had a really good time. He knew some of the dealers there. One in particular was a really nice guy named Rudy Kuhn. He collected poisons and he gave me a signed  set of his poison work books. He refused any money for them and said they were a present for me to take back to the islands.
 He passed away in the early 2000's? My brother received a huge poster of his called Rough on Rats. When my brother passed away, I received it and it is hanging on my wall over my bottles.
 CaptCadillac


----------

